
WireGuard merged to net-next, on its way to Linux 5.6 - xwvvvvwx
https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2019-December/004704.html
======
m-p-3
Another discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21741133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21741133)

